
BotLibre – Free Open Artificial Intelligence for Everyone - nikolay
http://www.botlibre.org/
======
synctext
Their architecture doc, [http://forum.botlibre.org/forum-
post?id=11890569](http://forum.botlibre.org/forum-post?id=11890569) : 'The
Bot's Mind is defined by its Thought processes. The Mind receives input
objects from its sense, which are queued in the Memory's active memory. The
Mind has both conscious and subconscious thought processes, which can be
thought of as threads.'

Is this for real, could an expert perhaps comment on the sophistication of
this compared to the state-of-the-art? Love the Love.java,
[https://github.com/BotLibre/BotLibre/blob/master/ai-
engine/s...](https://github.com/BotLibre/BotLibre/blob/master/ai-
engine/source/org/botlibre/emotion/Love.java)

~~~
espadrine
It seems like an old way to solve the problem. I would be quite surprised if
it gave good results compared to recent advances such as the LSTM-based paper
“A Neural Conversational Model” [0]. In fact, I doubt it is even competitive
compared to Cleverbot.

It does try to compare itself with existing alternatives, but it does not
characterize the pros and cons of each alternative and does not compare
results.

(I am not an expert, but did take classes on the subject of pattern
recognition and machine learning.)

[0]:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.05869v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.05869v1.pdf)

~~~
creamyhorror
For anyone getting up to date with language AI, taliesinb recommended this
paper as "a real eye-opener" in the discussion about Google's Go AI
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984973)
:

"A Cognitive Neural Architecture Able to Learn and Communicate through Natural
Language"

[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0140866)

It uses a more complex (I daresay more advanced) model than the LSTM paper you
linked, a model that can be trained to learn and use language constructs (in
his words, "mimic certain kinds of child-level cognition with TINY amounts of
training data"). Definitely worth a read.

This ANNABELL model doesn't require much training input to go from blank slate
to conversation-capable (1587 input sentences -> 521 output sentences; see
Appendix S1 for examples). This high learning efficiency might imply that it
indeed resembles language-processing architecture in humans (which it was
modelled after). At the low level it's also neurons, but organised and
connected into specific, planned subsystems.

A key point is that the central executive (i.e. the core, which controls the
flow of data between slave systems) is a trainable neural network itself,
which learns to generate the "mental actions" that control the flow of data
between slave systems (like short-term and long-term memory), rather than rely
on fixed rules to control the flow. This apparently allows the system to
generalise.

~~~
mark_l_watson
+1 Thanks for the link, I just added this to my eval list.

------
nikolay
Source code:
[https://github.com/BotLibre/BotLibre](https://github.com/BotLibre/BotLibre)

~~~
no1youknowz
Thanks. Recently, I have been looking for the source.

I've looked at bots from Program-E which I think has since stopped in
development and also Program-O which the source isn't that great to look at
and also slowed in development since 2014?

Therefore I have been building my own bot which is aiml 1.0 in Golang, just to
learn. Apparently, there isn't one, probably due to lack of interest?

I will be interested to see what else these guys have done.

As another commenter pointed out. It would be interesting to combine ML with
the decision making of the response and base a future response on the context
of the conversion. It's something I am eager to tackle myself when my own bot
is more fleshed out and Aiml 2.0 compatible.

Testing a bot from these guys, show me they still have far to go:
[http://www.botlibre.com/bot?instance=145&dynamicChat=Chat](http://www.botlibre.com/bot?instance=145&dynamicChat=Chat)

So for example:

You: Hi

Bot: How are you?

You: I am Fine thanks.

Bot: I don't approve of your objectives, but I love your methods.

This is a failure from my perspective. The bot should know the context and
when I say I'm fine its relating to the greeting.

Really, I am looking forward to see if any progress in this area can be made.

------
amelius
> Free Open Artificial Intelligence for Everyone

... with access to computing resources.

~~~
eddieroger
Unless you're reading Hacker News Print Edition, I think that's assumed.

~~~
tclancy
NOT AMUSED STOP PLEASE CONSIDER THE ENVIRONMENT BEFORE PRINTING THIS TELEGRAM
STOP

